# Lost Dogs Gwent area



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Everyone in the surrounding areas of Mynyddislwyn (Gwent) area.... please note - two Estrela mountain dog bitches missing (escaped at approx 5.30 this evening (Sun 30th Jan). If you see these dogs, please inform Tashi soonest, she will get a message to the owners. Wary of strangers, so please do not try to catch them as they may run further, they will be scared (may be interested in food though).

Photo below is of one of the actual dogs


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Bumping this one up, one of the girls has returned home, however the eldest one is still missing


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Menna still missing

DogLost.co.uk - MENNA's Lost Dog Poster

please if you know of anyone living in and around this area, can you make them aware of this girl


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

My ex lives down that area...I have forwarded the poster link to him & asked if he can spread word around people he knows to keep an eye out for her. 

Hope she is home soon


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Both dogs now home safe and well :thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

tashi said:


> Both dogs now home safe and well :thumbup:


*That's great news,i do love a happy ending.*


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

Great news, so happy for you all!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Glad to hear they`re both back at home now & together


----------

